# Is there any different Le Cordon Bleu?



## novani (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi,

Just curious about Le Cordon Bleu program since I looked at the LCB intl web page and the LCB in the US were not listed. They only have LCB in Paris, Ottawa, Japan, Australia and Mexico. And they also called LCB Paris while in the states they only called LCB?
Are they different?
Coud LCB student from the LCB US transfer to other LCB somewhere abroad?

Thank's for the input.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The LCB's in the U.S. are affiliate programs. Basically, an existing culinary school pays Le Cordon Bleu to use their name and their curriculum.

You would have to contact Le Cordon Bleu to find out about whether or not you could transfer.


----------



## spicedup (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, a US LCB student may transfer to a EU-LCB school. The curriculums are basically the same, and as I recently saw on the London LCB website, they allow it in their program.

And here's the website you might want to check out--

http://www.lecordonbleuschoolsusa.com/

--


----------

